# Vanessa Hudgens überrascht mit blonden Haaren



## Stefan102 (6 März 2012)

​
Die einst brünette Mähne von Vanessa Hudgens (23) hat in letzter Zeit so einiges mitgemacht. Erst ließ sie sie für einen Film raspelkurz schneiden, dann verlängerte sie ihren Bob mit Extensions und hinzu kommt das ständige Glätten, Locken und Föhnen für Events und Auftritte auf den roten Teppichen dieser Welt. Und jetzt das: Nun wurde Vanessa, die eigentlich ein eher dunkler Typ ist, mit hellblonden Haaren gesichtet! Auch diese krasse Veränderung wurde für einen Film vorgenommen.

In Spring Breakers spielt sie an der Seite von Selena Gomez (19) eine von vier College-Studentinnen, die ein Restaurant ausrauben, um mit dem erbeuteten Geld einen Spring Break-Trip bezahlen zu können. Für dieses Abenteuer musste sie jedoch zunächst einmal womöglich mehrere Stunden beim Frisör sitzen, der ihre dunkelbraunen Haare mit reichlich Wasserstoff auf blond pimpte. Oder handelt es sich bei dem honigblonden Schopf etwa um eine Perücke?
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die angesprochenen Bilder von der neuen Blondine findet Ihr natürlich auch hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...breakers-05-03-2012-x46-lq-hq-update-2-a.html


----------



## DonEnrico (6 März 2012)

:thumbupanke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (6 März 2012)

Schön Straßenköterblond  Sieht ja sonst bei den Mädels schon beschissen aus, aber sie schießt den Vogel richtig ab rofl3


----------



## Q (6 März 2012)

hm na ja. Sollte sie noch mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## krawutz (7 März 2012)

Da hält sich meine Begeisterung in extrem engen Grenzen.


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2012)

Sehr ungewohnt!


----------



## Punisher (4 Apr. 2012)

schwarzhaarig sieht sie viel rassiger aus


----------



## fritze99 (16 Apr. 2012)

SIeht eher verbraucht aus...


----------

